# Pep talk needed please.



## LindsayH (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm really struggling. I've been full time for getting on for 2 months now. Quit job/career after 15 years so I could travel with my dog who died 2 weeks before I left the flat. I've spent my entire savings that I was hoping to travel for a year on fixing things on the van. Everything I touch breaks and everything I try and fix fails. I'm staying at Mum's for 2 days, just popped out to the van and the fridge isn't working (again) and the roof light is leaking. Quite a lot. This is on top of existing power issues that mean I've been managing without lights or any unnecessary power use for the last 2 weeks. Apart from checking a fuse, I have no idea what to do or much money to throw at it. I'm sorry for moaning, but I'm just so fed up. I have no one I can talk to in the real world about it, they all think I'm an idiot for buying the van in the first place. Maybe they are right.....
Can someone please just say something nice to me?


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 9, 2018)

There are loads of people who'll help fix things for beers / doughnuts. 

I'm electrical - where are you? 

You can also earn a few quid to fund things quite easily if you put your mind to it. What are your skills. 

You'll be fine


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 9, 2018)

poor lindsay -  sounds like my van !!!   i bought a dog of a van and have been fixing it for 4 years now !!   but i dont regret buying it.....   old things do break down and wear out  - whatever part of life you are talking about.    But one thing i have learned now is that i will no longer accept repairs from well-meaning folks who tell me they know what they are doing - until you know for sure that they do.    i would rather save money for a proper repair, or work round it.   For example in France last year for 3 weeks i had virtually no water as i thought i had damaged my main water tank...    when i got it home it turned out that the plug had come out !!!!   so an easy cheap thing to fix... made me laugh i can tell you....

being on the road has its up and its downs -   its fab days its lonely days its happy days its quiet days and its hard to get out of the blues...   but...   use your van to move to a different location if you can where you will see different things and get a different perspective   -  l look out for a big green "W"  sticker in a vans window  - that will be a member of this forum...  stop by and say hello.

bw


----------



## LindsayH (Aug 9, 2018)

st3v3 said:


> There are loads of people who'll help fix things for beers / doughnuts.
> 
> I'm electrical - where are you?
> 
> ...



Thank you, that helps.
 You're right, I can work if I get desperate. The point was to not have to for a bit but of course I will if I need to. I was also in too much of a state after the dog. I did do a few days last week to get a bit of money and food so at least now I have diesel. It was something I agreed to a while ago but worked out well.
I'm in Berkshire at the mo but leaving for destination unknown tomorrow. I'll probably head west and north a bit but haven't made anything resembling a plan yet.
Beer, the international currency! I'm rather ashamed that mine is currently warm :-(


----------



## LindsayH (Aug 9, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> poor lindsay -  sounds like my van !!!   i bought a dog of a van and have been fixing it for 4 years now !!   but i dont regret buying it.....   old things do break down and wear out  - whatever part of life you are talking about.    But one thing i have learned now is that i will no longer accept repairs from well-meaning folks who tell me they know what they are doing - until you know for sure that they do.    i would rather save money for a proper repair, or work round it.   For example in France last year for 3 weeks i had virtually no water as i thought i had damaged my main water tank...    when i got it home it turned out that the plug had come out !!!!   so an easy cheap thing to fix... made me laugh i can tell you....
> 
> being on the road has its up and its downs -   its fab days its lonely days its happy days its quiet days and its hard to get out of the blues...   but...   use your van to move to a different location if you can where you will see different things and get a different perspective   -  l look out for a big green "W"  sticker in a vans window  - that will be a member of this forum...  stop by and say hello.
> 
> bw



Thanks Delicagirl  
You are absolutely right. I don't really begrudge looking after the van and I don't blame her. She's a good van really, solid and lovely but 15 years old so you have to expect things to break. I'm just shocked how many things can break in such a short space of time and how expensive it is every time!
Thank you for reminding me, I need to request/buy a sticker so hopefully people like you will say hi if they see me x


----------



## LindsayH (Aug 9, 2018)

Cheerful Charlie said:


> Don't let it get you down as we have lived in vans for pretty much the last 10 years, Ok we slept in my Mums house for about 6 months as she kept falling, then slept in our bungalow for 5 months last year .
> We've had posh vans and tatty caravans and most in between.
> We have the 100k PIG now !
> At the end of the day it doesn't matter much if nothing works, we really only need a bed and somewhere dry and warm.
> The PIG is horrible to drive and falls to bits but it's somewhere to sleep , as Steve says get to a meet and the idiots on here will gladly help bugger up some more stuff but it's fun to watch :lol-049:



Thanks Cheerful Charlie, you are just what I needed, great name :-D 
I'm normally quite positive but my positivity has just completely deserted me at the moment. I've just been looking through the meets section, I think that would be a good idea. Just what I need! If the idiots buggered up some different things it would help take my mind off the fridge and leaking roof :-D


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 9, 2018)

LindsayH said:


> Thanks Delicagirl
> You are absolutely right. I don't really begrudge looking after the van and I don't blame her. She's a good van really, solid and lovely but 15 years old so you have to expect things to break. I'm just shocked how many things can break in such a short space of time and how expensive it is every time!
> Thank you for reminding me, I need to request/buy a sticker so hopefully people like you will say hi if they see me x



ANY spare part  with  "campervan" in its title is triple the price !!!   my van is 25 years old, japanese and very rare, so its a dog to get parts for... but  i somehow manage..... 
i love it now really i do....   lol !!


----------



## roamingman (Aug 9, 2018)

Know how you feel, we bought an old Bedford Daeuville, (38 years old) because of some problems we have had SWMBO has named it the Deville, had it for 5 month's driven it for 4 weeks. Still in garage having repairs done for mot.


----------



## R0B (Aug 9, 2018)

roamingman said:


> Know how you feel, we bought an old Bedford Daeuville, (38 years old) because of some problems we have had SWMBO has named it the Deville, had it for 5 month's driven it for 4 weeks. Still in garage having repairs done for mot.



This always does it for me ;-)

YouTube


----------



## oppy (Aug 9, 2018)

You are part of a wonderful family of like minded eejits with a multifarious  range of talents. They go from wrecking stuff all the way to creating magic. I've had a few problems whilst being a member here, and the help and advice has been terrific, it's got me started with solar power, saving me £1,300 on bodywork repairs, coming to our house and repairing a none functioning heater and much more recently advising on my fridge which wouldn't work when we were driving------a £3.50 relay, beer tokens or a bottle of red is usually the asking price. Just ask and ye shall receive, and get a sticker, you'l find the membership pack listed on the right


----------



## The laird (Aug 9, 2018)

LindsayH said:


> Thanks Delicagirl
> You are absolutely right. I don't really begrudge looking after the van and I don't blame her. She's a good van really, solid and lovely but 15 years old so you have to expect things to break. I'm just shocked how many things can break in such a short space of time and how expensive it is every time!
> Thank you for reminding me, I need to request/buy a sticker so hopefully people like you will say hi if they see me x



Get a request pack top right on front page or if you send me a address I can mail you them tomorrow 
Don’t put it up on the forum
Pm me your destination you want it sent ,I organise Scottish meetings and ok to send me your mail destination .
As others have stated esp if you are in a area there are meetings or gatherings on we will try to help /assist a damsel in distress ,this is a great group and don’t be afraid to ask even if you think it’s daft .as we all have done it before


----------



## vanmandan (Aug 9, 2018)

there. can't be too many people on here who have not had a fridge problem.
give a description of what's happening,or not happening,
if you' going to be full timing, suggest you start improving your DIY skills.


----------



## Buckby (Aug 9, 2018)

Just think you are doing something that a lot of people would love to do but may be too scared to do savings are nothing in the big scheme of things I have lived my life with very little savings but I work hard and live life to the full look for a rescue dog and give them a chance as well we will be lost when ours has gone


----------



## QFour (Aug 9, 2018)

Sorry to hear you have a few problem but you will find tons of help on these pages. Someone will always know how to fix it. Roof light leaking could be down to how much sun we have had and its either dried the sealant out or everything got very hot and expanded and different rates. Removing the roof light and resealing is not a major problem.

You could probably do with a few basic tools if you don't already have them and a multimeter for checking electrics. If you get one someone will show you how it works and how to test fuses. You could also do with a roll of gaffer tape. Don't buy a cheap one you want it to stick. This can be used for all sorts of purposes.

You have to remember that the average CARAVAN is used for 2 weeks a year and a couple of weekends away. Most of the parts for MH's have come from the same source and were never designed to be used daily. Everything is just that little bit weaker than it should be and as the bits get older the plastic gets very brittle and bingo. You can find lots of bits on EBay at realistic prices and there are also a number of breakers that have parts.

Hope you get it all sorted

..


----------



## runnach (Aug 9, 2018)

Full timing there are downsides as you are finding out ....Worry not it all comes right in the end,,,,,, how ?no idea but it does.

Sometimes for me it was winter, what am I doing and why ? you brave it learn quickly, Every day is a learning curve, I am based in West Yorks and happy to help if and where I can if you get stuck. And if its something out my depth I know a man that can.

Try and see it all as part of the adventure, put it down on paper one day you can write a book.

If you can get to meets lots of people here to help you,Let it all test your resolve by all means but don't give in 

Channa


----------



## LindsayH (Aug 9, 2018)

R0B said:


> This always does it for me ;-)
> 
> YouTube




:heart:


----------



## LindsayH (Aug 9, 2018)

oppy said:


> You are part of a wonderful family of like minded eejits with a multifarious  range of talents. They go from wrecking stuff all the way to creating magic. I've had a few problems whilst being a member here, and the help and advice has been terrific, it's got me started with solar power, saving me £1,300 on bodywork repairs, coming to our house and repairing a none functioning heater and much more recently advising on my fridge which wouldn't work when we were driving------a £3.50 relay, beer tokens or a bottle of red is usually the asking price. Just ask and ye shall receive, and get a sticker, you'l find the membership pack listed on the right


 

Thank you Oppy  x


----------



## LindsayH (Aug 9, 2018)

The laird said:


> Get a request pack top right on front page or if you send me a address I can mail you them tomorrow
> Don’t put it up on the forum
> Pm me your destination you want it sent ,I organise Scottish meetings and ok to send me your mail destination .
> As others have stated esp if you are in a area there are meetings or gatherings on we will try to help /assist a damsel in distress ,this is a great group and don’t be afraid to ask even if you think it’s daft .as we all have done it before



Thanks, I will do. I've ordered a few bits for the van so will need to arrange to get a package sent to me somewhere anyway. I can't wait to get my sticker! x


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 9, 2018)

If nothing else make sure you get her sealed first,electrics is the next thing to brush up on,multi meter is a must in all vans and can be bought from £5 up,dont give up ,learn and live it up.:banana:


----------



## LindsayH (Aug 9, 2018)

vanmandan said:


> there. can't be too many people on here who have not had a fridge problem.
> give a description of what's happening,or not happening,
> if you' going to be full timing, suggest you start improving your DIY skills.



Thank you, it's good to know I'm not alone. I suspected as much when I typed 'fridge' into the search box :-D
I agree about the DIY skills. I'm fairly good at carpentry, flat pack, decorating and I can just about do tiling and lay a lino floor. Not very useful skills in a van! I can't see myself ever being very good at plumbing or electrics and I'm certainly no good on the roof as I'm awful with heights. Does anyone with good electrical skills need their lambs ear-tagging, their goats hooves trimming, their horses clipping or their dogs nails doing?? :lol-053::lol-053:
I need to try harder, at least with the electric side of things but I'm just awful at it, it goes in one ear and out the other.


----------



## LindsayH (Aug 9, 2018)

QFour said:


> Sorry to hear you have a few problem but you will find tons of help on these pages. Someone will always know how to fix it. Roof light leaking could be down to how much sun we have had and its either dried the sealant out or everything got very hot and expanded and different rates. Removing the roof light and resealing is not a major problem.
> 
> You could probably do with a few basic tools if you don't already have them and a multimeter for checking electrics. If you get one someone will show you how it works and how to test fuses. You could also do with a roll of gaffer tape. Don't buy a cheap one you want it to stick. This can be used for all sorts of purposes.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your kind words.
 That's a really good point about the daily use. Everything does seem pretty cheap and plasticky, I'm amazed any of it lasts as long as it does really. 
I have tools in the van and duct tape. I even have a multimeter, purely because when I used to read advice threads on here before I bought the van, they always mentioned them! Haven't got a clue how it works though :raofl: I also have sikaflex and WD40 for the same reason!


----------



## LindsayH (Aug 9, 2018)

channa said:


> Full timing there are downsides as you are finding out ....Worry not it all comes right in the end,,,,,, how ?no idea but it does.
> 
> Sometimes for me it was winter, what am I doing and why ? you brave it learn quickly, Every day is a learning curve, I am based in West Yorks and happy to help if and where I can if you get stuck. And if its something out my depth I know a man that can.
> 
> ...



Thanks Channa, you always find something kind and reassuring to say. I appreciate it x


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 9, 2018)

LindsayH said:


> Thank you, it's good to know I'm not alone. I suspected as much when I typed 'fridge' into the search box :-D
> I agree about the DIY skills. I'm fairly good at carpentry, flat pack, decorating and I can just about do tiling and lay a lino floor. Not very useful skills in a van! I can't see myself ever being very good at plumbing or electrics and I'm certainly no good on the roof as I'm awful with heights. Does anyone with good electrical skills need their lambs ear-tagging, their goats hooves trimming, their horses clipping or their dogs nails doing?? :lol-053::lol-053:
> I need to try harder, at least with the electric side of things but I'm just awful at it, it goes in one ear and out the other.



You just need some one who can site down and explain electrics on a simple need to know basis,no need to bambozzel you with to much,its not that hard,always think of wire as water pipes flowing water,if there is a crack week bit then it leaks,over time you will pick up on things,good luck with van.


----------



## The laird (Aug 9, 2018)

*W sticker*

Will get the sticker mailed to you tomorrow


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 10, 2018)

Sorry about your travails ...

None of these things are particularly serious. Annoying, yes, especially the leak.

Your power issues may well be down to knackered batteries. Do you know how old they are?

All are likely to be fixed without too much difficulty or expense.

The trick is finding somebody reliable to help you. You have DIY skills so rather than get it fixed for you, be involved and learn.

There are lots of very helpful people who are members and collectively there's a wealth of expertise. As has been suggested get yourself along to a meet and start from there.

I full-time in my 'van and am in North Wales at the moment and heading for Cumbria in a while. If you end up in this area I will be happy to see if I can advise.


----------



## brianl (Aug 10, 2018)

*All things going wrong.*

Having experienced a tat of a camper van. Fixed it all up and then the engine mount and chassis collapsed (not economical to repair). Then bought an isle of white ex- ambulance to convert that also went in the bin. So having given up, found a talbot express 1991 2ltr petrol. The stupid bank gave me a loan. Also a sizeable overdraught. But everything works, put 120w solar panel on the roof permanantly (brilliant piece of kit) keeps everything charged up and has two usb. Outlets. Chin up lyndsey. Live on the wirral if you are ever around here have a free private car park and always happy to help. 
Brian (retired)


----------



## LindsayH (Aug 10, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> Sorry about your travails ...
> 
> None of these things are particularly serious. Annoying, yes, especially the leak.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the offer! I think I'm going to head towards Herefordshire next and see how I go/how long the diesel lasts. Does anyone know a good van fixer person round that area or on the way? Every time so far I've thought 'that won't cost too much' it's been several hundred pounds. And some of those fixes have caused other problems or not stayed fixed. Now it just feels like everything on the van is broken and I just don't know where to start. Turning the van round last night fixed the leak so I guess that was cheap at least :lol-049:
Last time the fridge broke it was because the chap who put in a new water pump upset the wiring to the back of the switch. I paid someone to fix that though, so shouldn't be the same thing?? I'm fairly sure the batteries are knackered, the power problem has got slowly worse over the last month or so. I'd already decided that this month I need to put the small amount of monthly income I get towards paying for new batteries. My worry is, if there is something wrong in the 'system' then I'll kill the new ones too.
Thank you for the advice about getting involved in repairs. I am really taking that on board, sounds very sensible to me. When the fridge wiring was fixed, I didn't even look to see which bit he fixed so now don't know which bit to check... Idiot....


----------



## LindsayH (Aug 10, 2018)

brianl said:


> Having experienced a tat of a camper van. Fixed it all up and then the engine mount and chassis collapsed (not economical to repair). Then bought an isle of white ex- ambulance to convert that also went in the bin. So having given up, found a talbot express 1991 2ltr petrol. The stupid bank gave me a loan. Also a sizeable overdraught. But everything works, put 120w solar panel on the roof permanantly (brilliant piece of kit) keeps everything charged up and has two usb. Outlets. Chin up lyndsey. Live on the wirral if you are ever around here have a free private car park and always happy to help.
> Brian (retired)



Thanks Brian, that's really kind x


----------



## carol (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi Lindsay, hope today finds you feeling more cheerful and positive. I can't offer anything practical but suggest you get yourself to a meet as soon as you can. You'll be offered so much support and help there. Good luck. :wave:


----------



## LindsayH (Aug 10, 2018)

carol said:


> Hi Lindsay, hope today finds you feeling more cheerful and positive. I can't offer anything practical but suggest you get yourself to a meet as soon as you can. You'll be offered so much support and help there. Good luck. :wave:



Thanks Carol! The kind words of you and everyone else who has replied have cheered me up a bit today. I do need to get to a meet. It's a shame the current one is quite so far away, I can't spare the tank of fuel needed for the distance. If I'm still around, I'm going to try and get to the Hereford one. I'm so impressed that people manage to plan things so far in advance, I don't even know where I'll be tomorrow yet :lol-053:


----------



## winks (Aug 10, 2018)

Good thinking Lindsay, the Hereford meet is well attended and you will definitely get swamped with offers of help from the rest of the reprobates present.

This forum is something special when it comes to assistance. Two members, couple of years ago, even made the trip to Greece to assist in the recovery of a van and successfully nursed it home. Carol has had help after an accident in France and the instances of the WC ''Pony Express'' getting things moved around the country, and in the case of some refillable Gas bottle I sold, across the Irish Sea.

Get it watertight and try to make your way to Hereford and you will receive help with your problems. Oh and a crash course in liver destruction.

Cheers

H


----------



## runnach (Aug 10, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> You just need some one who can site down and explain electrics on a simple need to know basis,no need to bambozzel you with to much,its not that hard,always think of wire as water pipes flowing water,if there is a crack week bit then it leaks,over time you will pick up on things,good luck with van.


 The analogy of water was how I was taught. Multimeters take up little space and can be very useful in identifying problems.

There are some good videos on you tube showing how to use them and what they can be used for,

In fact when you have finished watching, you will wonder how you have got this far in life without one and spend the next fortnight prodding things to see how they work,:bow:

Channa


----------



## Jo001 (Aug 10, 2018)

Lindsay, when people have lost a dog and someone says "are you going to get another one" I usually want to slap them hard and say it wasn't a **** washing machine that packed in. But in your circumstances, since your plans were made with your dog as such an integral part, do you think maybe it would help? Only you will know if you are ready, some people feel sooner; others later but having another being to focus on might help. Sorry if I just became "that person".


----------



## buffalowind (Aug 10, 2018)

*Don't let it get you down*



LindsayH said:


> I'm really struggling. I've been full time for getting on for 2 months now. Quit job/career after 15 years so I could travel with my dog who died 2 weeks before I left the flat. I've spent my entire savings that I was hoping to travel for a year on fixing things on the van. Everything I touch breaks and everything I try and fix fails. I'm staying at Mum's for 2 days, just popped out to the van and the fridge isn't working (again) and the roof light is leaking. Quite a lot. This is on top of existing power issues that mean I've been managing without lights or any unnecessary power use for the last 2 weeks. Apart from checking a fuse, I have no idea what to do or much money to throw at it. I'm sorry for moaning, but I'm just so fed up. I have no one I can talk to in the real world about it, they all think I'm an idiot for buying the van in the first place. Maybe they are right.....
> Can someone please just say something nice to me?



Just remember: You are doing something that most people would give their right arm to do!!
Drive to spain. It won't matter if the skylight leaks, ther is no rain at this time of year and the sun makes you fell a whole lot better 
Good luck!!!1
Steve


----------



## LindsayH (Aug 11, 2018)

winks said:


> Good thinking Lindsay, the Hereford meet is well attended and you will definitely get swamped with offers of help from the rest of the reprobates present.
> 
> This forum is something special when it comes to assistance. Two members, couple of years ago, even made the trip to Greece to assist in the recovery of a van and successfully nursed it home. Carol has had help after an accident in France and the instances of the WC ''Pony Express'' getting things moved around the country, and in the case of some refillable Gas bottle I sold, across the Irish Sea.
> 
> ...



Thanks Winks  
It's amazing how kind people can be. It does rather restore your faith in human nature a bit doesnt it?
Hahaha, the last thing I need is any encouragement on that score :cheers:


----------



## LindsayH (Aug 11, 2018)

Jo001 said:


> Lindsay, when people have lost a dog and someone says "are you going to get another one" I usually want to slap them hard and say it wasn't a **** washing machine that packed in. But in your circumstances, since your plans were made with your dog as such an integral part, do you think maybe it would help? Only you will know if you are ready, some people feel sooner; others later but having another being to focus on might help. Sorry if I just became "that person".




This is so sensitively written, you obviously completely get it. Believe it or not, even when she was dying I had a client ask if I would get another dog! I do agree that everyone feels different and what is right for one person would be very wrong for another. She was the only dog I've ever had (after 10 or 12 fosters). Right from day 1 we were totally inseparable and were only apart for a few days in 13 years. At the moment I'm firmly in the 'never again' camp but maybe one day. 
Thank you xxx


----------



## LindsayH (Aug 11, 2018)

channa said:


> The analogy of water was how I was taught. Multimeters take up little space and can be very useful in identifying problems.
> 
> There are some good videos on you tube showing how to use them and what they can be used for,
> 
> ...



That sounds like exactly what will happen with me. Obsessively checking every electrical item I can 5 times a day :lol-053:
Sounds actually quite fun...


----------



## LindsayH (Aug 11, 2018)

hairydog said:


> It's really frustrating when one thing after another goes wrong: you are playing whack-a-rat with the problems and it feels you will never win. But if you fix things properly, there really will come a time when you realise that nothing went wrong for ages!
> Fix the leak ASAP. Find out where the leak actually is (may not be where you thought) and sort it - NOT with silicone sealant: that never works in the long run.
> After that, try to prioritise the other issues and if you can, sort each one out properly rather than patching and bodging - unless you like fixing things over and over again!
> By the time you have everything working right, you will have developed expertise in so many areas that future issues won't really be problems.



Thanks Hairydog, this sounds like good advice. Although I have no idea how to find a leak or how to fix it. I think the whole of the skylight probably needs resealing. Sikaflex? I wonder if I could do it standing on a chair inside? Some of it probably at least. I'm going to drive somewhere, sit and chill for a bit and get my priorities worked out (fridge?).
The whack a rat analogy sums up how I'm feeling more exactly than anything else I've thought of!
I'm really looking forward to the first time I realise nothing has broken for a month. When it does, I'll come back on here and share the joy :dance:


----------



## runnach (Aug 11, 2018)

Make a list and categorise into van living space water gas electric and work your way through prioritising ,it might help making sense of it all

Re your leak, Sikaflex is fine a quick look at your van a corrugated roof , Now if I were a betting man and knowing mastics can dry and crack and thus let water in that's the first place to start and the easiest place is on the roof to look for obvious cracking where water can ingress , remove the old crap and give a really good clean and replace with a new bead of sikaflex and hopefully problem sorted

HD is right water can be the spawn of the devil the leak point not necessarily the same point where it is appearing in the van ( to make life interesting) but if you are lucky it will be obvious,,,just take your time and hope for a nice day. Check everything else up there ,,,Status aerials often leak, flues to heaters etc whilst your at it.

As a last resort if all the above fails in professional bodyshops they often use a smoke bomb inside the van and where it escapes identifies the problem identifies rogue door and window rubbers

Channa


----------



## Robmac (Aug 11, 2018)

I can't add a lot to what has been already said really.

Get yourself to a meet where people can look at the problems with the van 'hands on', you will get loads of good advice and appreciate just what a great community this is. I've just left the Druridge meet after a flying one night visit and it's always like meeting up with family.


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 11, 2018)

Polyurethane sealant should be used rather than silicon to form a bead around an existing item such as a rooflight.

I suggest that you need to gain access to the roof to examine the existing seal. Ideally the rooflight should be removed, the surrounding area cleaned together with edge of the rooflight, then reinstalled either with butyl rubber sealant as described above or a non-setting mastic.

As a temporary measure, cleaning thoroughly round the edges of the skylight in situ followed by polyurethane sealant should stop the leak.

You commented that the leak stopped when you moved the 'van. That should give you a clue as to where the water is finding its way in, depending on what slope, if any, there was before you moved and after you moved.


----------



## Dowel (Aug 12, 2018)

Lots of good advice above although some of it contradictory. Worth taking a look at these three Youtube videos to get an understanding of what and how.

Fixing campervan leaking rooflight
YouTube

How to change a rooflight part 1 – expert advice from Practical Motorhome's Diamond Dave
YouTube

How to change a rooflight part 2 – expert advice from Practical Motorhome's Diamond Dave
YouTube

Diamond Dave is Dave Newell, of Leisure Vehicle Services located in Telford, and has a good reputation.

If you decide a rooflight needs to be lifted and re-bedded the following may be of interest:

Dometic say for Mini Heki:  Seal the mounting frame with a flexible non-hardening sealing compound (e.g.SikaLastomer-710)

Fiamma say for their Famma Vent 40:  Recommended sealant: SIKALASTOMER-712 (but 712 no longer listed by Sika) 

MPK don’t specify a make but say:  Use only long-term flexible sealant, suitable for external use and also suitable for the material of the upper frame. Consult your sealant supplier

Sikalastomer710 Butyl Rubber Based Sealant. About £10 per cartridge
Hodgson Seamseal BR (Butyl Rubber). About £5 per cartridge
White Butyl Caravan mastic sealer tape - 20mm wide x 3mm thick x 9 metres. Remains flexible throughout its service life £11.46 at Leisure Lines /CAK. Other tape sizes are available.

Worth noting that all these rooflights are mechanically fixed so do not need to be stuck in place with an adhesive. The bedding acts as a gasket to seal the joint between the rooflight frame and the roof panel. The screws are tightened enough to close the joint but not squeeze too much sealant out.
Hope the above might be some help.

Sorry to hear about your dog, assume she was the pretty grey one in your album. I had to have my Border Collie put to sleep in January 2015, he didn’t quite make it to 9 years old. I still feel he is irreplaceable but give my wife’s Labrador some extra affection.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 12, 2018)

Well Lindsay you now know you are not alone when you come on here.
The wealth of knowledge and helpful people on here never fails to surprise me.

I hope you get things sorted out, and get some motor homing done.


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Aug 12, 2018)

Regarding the leaky skylight.

My mate has a 50 odd year old boat, he resealed his hatch about 7 years ago with Isoflex liquid rubber.

He sanded the surround to 2" from the edge & up the sides of the hatch, brushed the dust off & cleaned it with panel wipe or similar, he masked it up where he wanted the Isoflex to finish, then gave it 3 coats of Isoflex leaving 24 hours between coats & ripping off the tape after each coat.

Still no leaks & it's at sea for 7 months of the year, so must be good stuff but it's expensive!

Phill

Ps., only comes in black.


----------



## LindsayH (Aug 12, 2018)

time4t said:


> Regarding the leaky skylight.
> 
> My mate has a 50 odd year old boat, he resealed his hatch about 7 years ago with Isoflex liquid rubber.
> 
> ...



This is very helpful, thank you very much!!


----------



## LindsayH (Aug 12, 2018)

Just wanted to say thanks again for all the kindness you've shown. The good news is, I've fixed my fridge!! Turned it off and back on again! Wish I'd tried that before chucking out all my food :lol-053:


----------



## Linda (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm not involved in the maintenance of our van but Lee is constantly tweaking and fixing things in ours as well as others.

We organise the Hereford meet so if you are able to get there you will gave help in whatever problem still waiting to be fixed.  It's a fairly well known fact that if a bonnet gets opened or vent removed someone will come along to have a loook and offer advice.....


----------



## Caz (Aug 18, 2018)

Can't offer any practical help I'm afraid as my DIY skills are pretty non-existant, wiring a plug is about my limit. The folk on this forum are great though, lots of them do have skills in various motorhome DIY areas and are very happy to help others out with their problems.

I am so sorry to hear that you lost your travelling companion before your adventure even began; we all deal with these things differently but when I lost my old pal Jazz (Collie/lab cross) a couple of years ago I adopted Reg, :dog: my new companion, within a few weeks. Even when no-one else is around to listen to me, he is there.


----------



## LindsayH (Aug 19, 2018)

Thanks Linda, I'm currently parked up near Ll drain rod wells and just popped on to check the details of the Hereford meet. I would very much like to get to meet some of the forum members in person. If I come, I'd better bring some beer with me!
Thanks Caz, I appreciate the kind words, especially from someone who understands what it is like to lose a furry friend x


----------



## saxonborg (Aug 19, 2018)

If you can’t find an answer to your problem on this forum then there are others which are dedicated just to motorhome technical problems.


----------



## QFour (Sep 10, 2018)

saxonborg said:


> If you can’t find an answer to your problem on this forum then there are others which are dedicated just to motorhome technical problems.



Depends how long you want to wait for an answer on some of them.


----------



## Borders2 (Sep 10, 2018)

Losing a "hairy bairn" as we cry them up over the border is as tough as it gets really. Our whippets are curled up sond asleep at the moment as whippies are prone to do. Afer we lost our last two in very quick succession we were given this so I pass it on here. 

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author unknown...


----------



## jenks (Sep 10, 2018)

Having been in a similar position. Chin up.. make it waterproof! I'd recommend getting a few cheap tarps to tie over the roof when it's raining (if possible without covering your solar panels). Just to keep things dry until you can sort the leaks properly.

 Looking at the pics of your van there's a fair bit of electrical stuff going on. It could be a case of the batteries have had it or you simply need more power for the way you use things. I had use of a Winnebago several years ago in a field for a month with no external power. I had two 110ah batteries onboard for habitation and the single engine battery. 

It was next to impossible to charge the batteries from the generator or jump leads from a car. I had to take the batteries to work and charge them on mains. That would give me about two hours of comfort before lights dimmed fridge knocked off etc etc. I was given a brand new battery which I put in and that worked for about 4 hours each time. I spent a long time working out the wattage of things I used and how it affected my overall run time. Send me figures and I'll do a few number crunches and let you know what I think you should get with everything running.... might help you work out where you can save battery run times or may need to re-think things.

How many amp hours are your batteries?
How many watts does each thing use? (Fridge, lights tv - include everything that runs off the 12v)
Do you have an invertor? If so what's it's rating and what does it power?

Most of all remember this is a tiny tiny setback on a fantastic journey of life!


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 17, 2018)

jenks said:


> Having been in a similar position. Chin up.. make it waterproof! I'd recommend getting a few cheap tarps to tie over the roof when it's raining (if possible without covering your solar panels). Just to keep things dry until you can sort the leaks properly.
> 
> Looking at the pics of your van there's a fair bit of electrical stuff going on. It could be a case of the batteries have had it or you simply need more power for the way you use things. I had use of a Winnebago several years ago in a field for a month with no external power. I had two 110ah batteries onboard for habitation and the single engine battery.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this reply! Sorry I've been a while getting back to you I've been in deepest darkest Wales with no signal whatsoever.
 It is important to put things in perspective sometimes, I'm not always good at this.
I have now replaced my two 115 Banner batteries with two 90ah Bosch's. This has improved things quite a lot but I still don't think I have quite as much power as I should. I try and be very frugal. I only use lights when I have to for cooking etc, relying more on candles in the evening. I do keep my phone and laptop charged (pref during the day) and I do run the Vitrifrigo fridge exclusively on 12v. I guess I'll have to see how I get on for a bit now I've changed the batteries.


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 17, 2018)

cheap led lights from pound shop will help you out safer than candles   extrta blanket help out with the cold put one undeneath you  as that will keep you warmer been out in minus 12 the gas froze coffee froze lol  iwas warm enough decent sleeping bag just charge laptop when driving that should help you out wit the electric and if your fridge  works when driving turn it up to get it cold and when you stop turn it down to where you normally run it and then it wont take so much to run it


----------



## Northumborman (Sep 18, 2018)

R0B said:


> This always does it for me ;-)
> 
> YouTube



Yep, that puts things into perspective! 

Kevin


----------



## Northumborman (Sep 18, 2018)

LindsayH said:


> I'm really struggling. I've been full time for getting on for 2 months now. Quit job/career after 15 years so I could travel with my dog who died 2 weeks before I left the flat. I've spent my entire savings that I was hoping to travel for a year on fixing things on the van. Everything I touch breaks and everything I try and fix fails. I'm staying at Mum's for 2 days, just popped out to the van and the fridge isn't working (again) and the roof light is leaking. Quite a lot. This is on top of existing power issues that mean I've been managing without lights or any unnecessary power use for the last 2 weeks. Apart from checking a fuse, I have no idea what to do or much money to throw at it. I'm sorry for moaning, but I'm just so fed up. I have no one I can talk to in the real world about it, they all think I'm an idiot for buying the van in the first place. Maybe they are right.....
> Can someone please just say something nice to me?



Hi Lindsay

Hope the issues are getting sorted! If it's any consolation, have a look at the attachment. We paid £80,000 for a brand new MH (yes, really!) to live in full-time and that wasn't without issues. Everything can be fixed eventually! Hang in there.View attachment Snagging Issues (Edited).pdf


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 18, 2018)

We have a 110 litre 12v fridge Lyndsey and manufacturer states this can consume 45 amps over 24 hours although we haven’t noticed anything like that yet. Hard to say what it does use but control panel during the day (no other lekky stuff running then) is usually showing around 0.4 and 0.6 amps being used.

We have two of the Bosch 90ah powerframe batteries but I am about to add a third which has been at the back of my mind since I fitted them.


----------



## REC (Sep 18, 2018)

Has anyone suggested keeping a couple of bottles of frozen water in the fridge when you first set off. Especially if it hasn't much in it. It helps keep temps down, and you can drink it when defrosted. Often get bottles of frozen water in France in the supermarket. And if you are staying in a site, they will refreeze your bottles.


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 18, 2018)

oldish hippy said:


> cheap led lights from pound shop will help you out safer than candles   extrta blanket help out with the cold put one undeneath you  as that will keep you warmer been out in minus 12 the gas froze coffee froze lol  iwas warm enough decent sleeping bag just charge laptop when driving that should help you out wit the electric and if your fridge  works when driving turn it up to get it cold and when you stop turn it down to where you normally run it and then it wont take so much to run it



If my coffee freezes then it's all over right there, I'm out :lol-049:

You must be made of sterner stuff than me if you survived -12!!!

x


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 18, 2018)

REC said:


> Has anyone suggested keeping a couple of bottles of frozen water in the fridge when you first set off. Especially if it hasn't much in it. It helps keep temps down, and you can drink it when defrosted. Often get bottles of frozen water in France in the supermarket. And if you are staying in a site, they will refreeze your bottles.



I really like this idea, but I'm a little concerned that my beer payload will be dangerously reduced.
I love the thought of buying frozen drinking water from a supermarket, could be handy in a number of different situations.


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 18, 2018)

Northumborman said:


> Hi Lindsay
> 
> Hope the issues are getting sorted! If it's any consolation, have a look at the attachment. We paid £80,000 for a brand new MH (yes, really!) to live in full-time and that wasn't without issues. Everything can be fixed eventually! Hang in there.View attachment 67435



Thanks for this! Funnily enough, one of the best things about the Hereford meet (other than getting to nose round so many LOVELY vans) was finding out that everyone had a list of repairs and niggles that was as long as mine!


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 18, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> We have a 110 litre 12v fridge Lyndsey and manufacturer states this can consume 45 amps over 24 hours although we haven’t noticed anything like that yet. Hard to say what it does use but control panel during the day (no other lekky stuff running then) is usually showing around 0.4 and 0.6 amps being used.
> 
> We have two of the Bosch 90ah powerframe batteries but I am about to add a third which has been at the back of my mind since I fitted them.



Interesting, so yours is also run exclusively off 12v? How have you been getting on with the Bosch's? Not too well I'm guessing as you've bought another?? I don't have any more room or weight allowance so will have to start looking at reducing power usage if my new batteries don't solve the problem. It's hard to see how though, some days I only use the fridge power and half an hours charging of either laptop or radio.


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 18, 2018)

LindsayH said:


> Interesting, so yours is also run exclusively off 12v? How have you been getting on with the Bosch's? Not too well I'm guessing as you've bought another?? I don't have any more room or weight allowance so will have to start looking at reducing power usage if my new batteries don't solve the problem. It's hard to see how though, some days I only use the fridge power and half an hours charging of either laptop or radio.



The Bosch batteries are fine, I just wasn’t sure if I wanted two or three when I got them, I am trying to get what I will need for winter in France. We just did Thursday to Monday at Burtonwood and while we did get a little sun to replenish I recharged my scooter batteries on the Saturday which pulled it lower than I intended. Was still okay but that made me order the third to give me a bit more capacity. I took 2 x 135ah batteries out when I swapped over do really only going back to what I had, just better batteries 

Without charging scooter batteries the two Bosch have had no problems with fridge, lights, iPads, phones, watches etc so if you have led lights you should be fine as well. Do you have any solar or are you moving every day or do? I am trying to fit what will do us around 4 days without moving in case we just want to stay put. It doesn’t bother me if I gave to get an aire with hookup or a campsite if necessary though. So far we have not used an invertor but I may use a small one in future, another reason for the extra battery.

I am not against having a generator either if we are going for 6 months and solar and moving doesn’t replenish batteries but no need at present 

Edit our diesel heater will use battery as well


----------



## LindsayH (Sep 22, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> The Bosch batteries are fine, I just wasn’t sure if I wanted two or three when I got them, I am trying to get what I will need for winter in France. We just did Thursday to Monday at Burtonwood and while we did get a little sun to replenish I recharged my scooter batteries on the Saturday which pulled it lower than I intended. Was still okay but that made me order the third to give me a bit more capacity. I took 2 x 135ah batteries out when I swapped over do really only going back to what I had, just better batteries
> 
> Without charging scooter batteries the two Bosch have had no problems with fridge, lights, iPads, phones, watches etc so if you have led lights you should be fine as well. Do you have any solar or are you moving every day or do? I am trying to fit what will do us around 4 days without moving in case we just want to stay put. It doesn’t bother me if I gave to get an aire with hookup or a campsite if necessary though. So far we have not used an invertor but I may use a small one in future, another reason for the extra battery.
> 
> ...



This is really helpful, and also quite reassuring, thank you. I have two large solar panels but don't know how much power they generate. They are the only thing in the van that doesn't have any paperwork. I am also hoping to spend long periods without moving as I don't have much money for diesel! It would be annoying to have to move every few days if I don't have to.


----------



## Rfs (Oct 21, 2018)

*Pep talk.....*

Hi L

I enjoyed (but sympathised) whilst reading this thread....

I joined WC a few years ago and bought a van with the dreams of everything being 'bliss'.....

My 'perfect' van turned out to be a pig and in the end, I got rid and vowed never to partake again.....

A year or so later, having regretted the sale, I relented and bought a new (to me) van and plan to make it work this time.

I'm fortunate in that I've been able to give up work early, however, the thought of being a free spirit, answerable to no bosses, on a day to day basis, is very empowering.

I plan to adopt a 'hybrid' full time approach but still retain my UK home, although I might rent it out.

Your thread has shown me that anything is possible with grit, determination and, not forgetting, the help of the wonderful WC community.

Good luck girl.....

Rob


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi ya LH,,,
Consider a mini Multi Fuel Stove Or Heater if you can fit on in !...
Stay Positive & Smile !,,,


----------



## Gnomus (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi
Dont know if this helps but when I lost my job because of the need to find "efficiencies" I left a well paid but stressful job and went to be a kitchen porter, they are often in demand. Loved it, like being on the set of Masterchef. So if your moving round and need a few quid you could do worse than the free food, good banter of a pub restaurant, and at the end of the shift theres a pub! Also probably a car park for the van.
Re repairs was planning a self build, didnt as circumstances changed and I ended up buying. But as I did my research found that the self build sites took lots of the mystery out of how things work, gave me some confidence that I could do stuff  and that technical things like electrics had a logic that you could get your head around. I also read about people who sounded as unskilled as me but who had managed to pull it off. Thought if they can do it maybe I can, thought that might also apply to DIY.

Anyway good luck, Remember work is very overrated. 

By the way, I havnt got a dog, I belong to a cat, tried to get it interested in the van but it just pi$$ed on it so i took that as no.


----------



## Compo (Oct 21, 2018)

*pep talk*

hi if you need help with your mh im on the east coast near hull I would try to help with your problems if I can . good luck and keep smileing 
kevin:banana:


----------



## runnach (Oct 22, 2018)

CHBrinton said:


> Hi
> Dont know if this helps but when I lost my job because of the need to find "efficiencies" I left a well paid but stressful job and went to be a kitchen porter, they are often in demand. Loved it, like being on the set of Masterchef. So if your moving round and need a few quid you could do worse than the free food, good banter of a pub restaurant, and at the end of the shift theres a pub! Also probably a car park for the van.
> Re repairs was planning a self build, didnt as circumstances changed and I ended up buying. But as I did my research found that the self build sites took lots of the mystery out of how things work, gave me some confidence that I could do stuff  and that technical things like electrics had a logic that you could get your head around. I also read about people who sounded as unskilled as me but who had managed to pull it off. Thought if they can do it maybe I can, thought that might also apply to DIY.
> 
> ...



One of the best bits of advice I was ever given in a stressful job by a boss who I am still friends with was " you don't need know all the answers ,just where to find them"

The internet is a fantastic resource in that respect especially this site in the main people always ready to help often with a background in that subject

I still haven't replaced my van after it was stolen, and circumstances long term have changed

The experience of full timing for four years the pros and cons of the van, experience picked up working on vans and being paid for it  gas qualifications etc a self build is appealing the bits I don't know find those to advise that do, I believe know the shopping list in my head and wish list I can do a better job to suit my needs better than buying off the shelf for a more attractive investment.

Its all one big learning curve and the only pre requisite is a can do be prepared to learn attitude.

Keeps us getting up in a morning

Channa


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi Lindsey.

I live 5 miles from Huttoft Terrace. lincolnshire and have 50 years of mechanical experience. I also all have an extensive joinery workshop so if you are ever over here at the east coast and need any help, somewhere to park up for a week or so, or a great big sloppy dog to cuddle just call me.

I know it may seem an endless circle of problems at the moment but also remember all is not as bad as it could be.

Motor Home users all seem to be like-minded and have a helpful nature. You are not alone.


----------



## landoboguy (Oct 25, 2018)

CHBrinton said:


> Hi
> Dont know if this helps but when I lost my job because of the need to find "efficiencies" I left a well paid but stressful job and went to be a kitchen porter, they are often in demand. Loved it, like being on the set of Masterchef. So if your moving round and need a few quid you could do worse than the free food, good banter of a pub restaurant, and at the end of the shift theres a pub! Also probably a car park for the van.


Good point, I worked as a KP when I was younger, and although nowadays, Ive made my way in life, that was the best job I ever had. 
Lindsay, Im in the Northwest/North wales till early Nov, then hoping to head to Portugal, if your up this way Id be happy to take a look, esp at the solar, sounds like its not doing its job.
Good luck and keep going with your plans, even though it can be hard after your loss and problems, it does get better.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Oct 26, 2018)

First of all it was good of you to share your distress on line, it shows a great deal of courage. You have had plenty of good advice, as have I in the past 5 years. I have an old van 23 years old, very simple (like me) so less to go wrong. I don't full time but spend at least 4-5 months of the year pottering about. When you get some of your electric problems sorted I hope you will get to France or Spain, it is so nice over there where they welcome you.

oh I would point you to photo 1839 in your album as a reminder!!!

All the best.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 29, 2018)

Hey Lindsey H,
So,,,,How you doing girl ?.


----------



## Brusan (Dec 11, 2018)

*Chin up*

We bought a new van and in the first few weeks we had tons of hiccups and like you we were totally fed up but couldn’t give up because we have rented out our home for a year . I promise you it WILL get better just keep plodding on , take the advice that feeds are giving ..... oh and yes we are all mad we full timers but what a story we can tell already. Each day is a new challenge and a new memory , some good , some bad and some breathtakingly wonderful. :wave:QUOTE=LindsayH;956334]I'm really struggling. I've been full time for getting on for 2 months now. Quit job/career after 15 years so I could travel with my dog who died 2 weeks before I left the flat. I've spent my entire savings that I was hoping to travel for a year on fixing things on the van. Everything I touch breaks and everything I try and fix fails. I'm staying at Mum's for 2 days, just popped out to the van and the fridge isn't working (again) and the roof light is leaking. Quite a lot. This is on top of existing power issues that mean I've been managing without lights or any unnecessary power use for the last 2 weeks. Apart from checking a fuse, I have no idea what to do or much money to throw at it. I'm sorry for moaning, but I'm just so fed up. I have no one I can talk to in the real world about it, they all think I'm an idiot for buying the van in the first place. Maybe they are right.....
Can someone please just say something nice to me?[/QUOTE]


----------



## ragittyrags (Jun 8, 2020)

just remember why you got a small home in the first place.the adventure ,the freedom.you,l be fine..remember the time when you rode your bike as a child for the first time without help.you,l learn more things as you go along and were alweays here to help if we can...good luck and keep safe


----------



## Carrerasax (Jun 8, 2020)

Sounding more positive already, we’ll done.
There is loads of advice and help available here as we have experienced on more than one occasion,
Just detail the issues and talk/ask for help along the way and you’ll be surprised how it works out.
Chin up!!


----------



## Robmac (Jun 8, 2020)

This is an old thread from 2018 and the member hasn't posted for a long time, so you may not get a reply.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 8, 2020)

Robmac said:


> This is an old thread from 2018 and the member hasn't posted for a long time, so you may not get a reply.


I was looking at that earlier Rob but thought shall I tell them or just let the resurrect it in the hope the original poster gets back to them.


----------



## ragittyrags (Jun 8, 2020)

It's an old thread.yes..but its always  worth reaching out to anyone who feels vulnerable. We will all need help sometimes and definitely  in the future.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 8, 2020)

Just pointing out the age of the thread in case you hadn't noticed.


----------



## Herbenny (Jun 11, 2020)

I remember Lindsay Only met her once in druridge she stood out because her van was lovely and so was she ..... hope she doing ok 
Surprising I remember really as I was pissed the whole weekend sat under Annie's umbrella watching hurricanes


----------



## Minisorella (Jun 11, 2020)

Herbenny said:


> I remember Lindsay ☺Only met her once in druridge she stood out because her van was lovely and so was she ..... hope she doing ok
> Surprising I remember really as I was pissed the whole weekend sat under Annie's umbrella watching hurricanes


You sure it wasn't Hereford Jac? Just how pissed were you?


----------



## Herbenny (Jun 11, 2020)

No it was defiantly druridhev


Minisorella said:


> You sure it wasn't Hereford Jac? Just how pissed were you?




No it was definitely druridge because I remember Marie's pancakes ... now that I do remember and someone falling in the ditch ... but I couldn't tell you who it was... 
the whole weekend was a hazy blur but I know it was good


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 11, 2020)

Terry (runnach) fell in the ditch at Druridge but I didn't meet Lyndsay or you there, I met both you and her at Hereford though
Welcome to confused.com


----------



## molly 2 (Jun 11, 2020)

I met her at heriford yes she was nice ,  looks like she has left the forum


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 11, 2020)

Maybe she met a better class of Motorhomer after Druridge..? We were there, with some other ne'er do wells.
Hopefully she's sharing a Winnebego, somewhere exotic, with a 30 year old millionaire


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 11, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Maybe she met a better class of Motorhomer after Druridge..? We were there, with some other ne'er do wells.
> Hopefully she's sharing a Winnebego, somewhere exotic, with a 30 year old millionaire


It is rumoured she left after meeting you !    
But on a serious point it might ne usefull if "leavers were tagged" to avoided wasted replies
There are many similar situations..Over to Mr Geeky


----------



## Minisorella (Jun 11, 2020)

Herbenny said:


> No it was defiantly druridhev
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I'm thinking of the right Druridge, we had 2 tumbles into the ditch that weekend - Terry and Alan, the appropriately named Old Man Down   
Alan won't see this this, will he?


----------



## Minisorella (Jun 11, 2020)

molly 2 said:


> I met her at heriford yes she was nice ,  looks like she has left the forum


I thought she was due to go off travelling soon after Hereford? Good luck to her, wherever she is now.


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 11, 2020)

Minisorella said:


> I thought she was due to go off travelling soon after Hereford? Good luck to her, wherever she is now.



I think so. That's where I met her


----------



## Minisorella (Jun 11, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> I think so. That's where I met her


Down boy!


----------



## Herbenny (Jun 11, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> Terry (runnach) fell in the ditch at Druridge but I didn't meet Lyndsay or you there, I met both you and her at Hereford though
> Welcome to confused.com


Tezza we did meet there but you was as pissed as me


----------



## Herbenny (Jun 11, 2020)

I think corona has fried all our brain cells ...


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 11, 2020)

Herbenny said:


> I think corona has fried all our brain cells ...


I will drink to that


----------



## Minisorella (Jun 11, 2020)

Since I was likely the only sober one, I'm still voting for Hereford being her first meet


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 11, 2020)

Minisorella said:


> You sure it wasn't Hereford Jac? Just how pissed were you?


She was with me


----------



## Robmac (Jun 11, 2020)

I've never met her but I was probably pissed when I didn't meet her.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 11, 2020)

I have been through the past meets her name is on the Hereford list 2018 but she is not on the Druridge bay list for 2018 or 2017 sorry Jac looks like you were really pissed


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 11, 2020)

There are a few members that I always wanted to meet, I have met most of them but Jac was on the list and I know I didn't meet her until Hereford, if I was as pissed as her I wish I hadn't been, I will have to put her back on the list and meet her again


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 11, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> I have been through the past meets



You need to get out more.


Oh, wait......


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 11, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> You need to get out more.
> 
> 
> Oh, wait......


We all need to get out more but I think you alluded to that


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 12, 2020)

Think she was parked next to Jaq at Hereford at first but may have moved her van down nearer Tezza. I know she was in next row in front of Charlie at one point and Jaq was in front of me


----------



## Tookey (Jun 12, 2020)

Are these piss ups, oops, meet ups an annual thing?


----------



## Wully (Jun 12, 2020)

Yep and I canny wait till the next one. Think theres a few folk I’ve met for the second time at meets walk up to me and go alright wully.I canny ever remember them but they all seem to remember me


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 12, 2020)

Wully said:


> Yep and I canny wait till the next one. Think theres a few folk I’ve met for the second time at meets walk up to me and go alright wully.I canny ever remember them but they all seem to remember me


Is that convenience by any chance Wully


----------



## Wully (Jun 12, 2020)

It’s usually to tell me I broke there chair the night before.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 12, 2020)

Or ran over their cassette   

Look forward to another night Wully


----------



## 2cv (Jun 12, 2020)

Hope that you make it to the next Zoom meet Wully, we missed you last week.


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 12, 2020)

Wully said:


> Yep and I canny wait till the next one. Think theres a few folk I’ve met for the second time at meets walk up to me and go alright wully.I canny ever remember them but they all seem to remember me



It's because you're the really quiet, shy guy sat in the corner. They're trying to make you feel welcome


----------



## Wully (Jun 12, 2020)

I’ve been taking it easy Bill I got smashed the week before so trying to behave myself Since I stopped smoking I’ve been killing my self with the Booz instead but ill pop in tomorrow


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 12, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Are these piss ups, oops, meet ups an annual thing?



Well, they WERE semi regular in different locations.  Probably a meet every week if you're travelling around a lot. We normally make maybe 4 a year. Reason being if I drive my MH for an hour I can normally spot somewhere I can stop and get the beers out lol. So, hope to see you somewhere within a 60 mile radius of Bristol


----------



## Herbenny (Jun 13, 2020)

no no no no no ..... I'm absolutely sure is sure I met Lindsey at druridge ....In my vague drunkenness cheers Annie I remember exactly where she was parked and it was by the Ditch 

It was the same meet I met Trixie and her daughter and granddaughter. 
It was the same meet I met Tezzas wife (I remember her laugh) 
Robmac you was there and helmet ..
There was NO way I met her at Hereford....
in fact I think Lyndsey was parked by Debs and oh by Phil by the ditch ..... I remember all this in my head even though it is all very hazy and I know I had a few sherbets but I KNOW for a FACT it was druridge.

Look I KNOW I'm going through a few changes right now and it's always hot in this room     BUT .... I can't wait to be proven right


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 13, 2020)

Herbenny said:


> no no no no no ..... I'm absolutely sure is sure I met Lindsey at druridge ....In my vague drunkenness cheers Annie I remember exactly where she was parked and it was by the Ditch
> 
> It was the same meet I met Trixie and her daughter and granddaughter.
> It was the same meet I met Tezzas wife (I remember her laugh)
> ...


Well I went through the archive meets and couldn’t find her on a Druridge list but she could have taken the place of someone who dropped out and Phil didn’t change the list we need photos now to see if we can find her.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 13, 2020)

Herbenny said:


> It was the same meet I met Trixie and her daughter and granddaughter.
> It was the same meet I met Tezzas wife (I remember her laugh)


Trixie didn't go to Hereford and Maggy's laugh you just cannot get out of your head so I am convinced you met her at Druridge now


----------



## Herbenny (Jun 13, 2020)

Oh I'm on a mission now  ... I need to know the answer to this ...
Yes Tezza Maggie's laugh is a dead give away she certainly lets us know you had both arrived ...sooo funny 
I need to track Lindsey down because who ever it was I was talking to I was calling her Lindsey


----------



## Minisorella (Jun 13, 2020)

Herbenny said:


> Oh I'm on a mission now  ... I need to know the answer to this ...
> Yes Tezza Maggie's laugh is a dead give away she certainly lets us know you had both arrived ...sooo funny
> I need to track Lindsey down because who ever it was I was talking to I was calling her Lindsey




Aw Jac I honestly think you must be thinking of someone else that you met at Druridge, not Lindsay. Lindsay was in her 30s, quite dainty with long dark hair in a pony tail. You were definitely at the Hereford meet she came to... you were parked pretty much next to each other and your vans looked similar from a distance. I was a couple of vans back towards the dividing path, very near Geraldine. Haydn - the other one  - was there and gave her a lot of help and tips because she hadn't had her van long. I think it was the same meet where Charlie had gone off to pick up his new motorbike from Somerset or somewhere. Nabs was there with his hand-pedal ride-on and we all had fun, having a go. I spent a bit of time with Lindsay and remember her saying that she'd met you and how nice you were. I think you and Paul spent a lot of time up at the top of the field that meet, with Charlie and Karen and Nabs. Also pretty sure Lindsay went off to France very soon after Hereford... she had a lot of trouble with gas bottles over there and posted about it on here. I'm only rabbiting on to see if it jogs your memory!   

I keep trying to think who you might have met in Druridge. Was it the woman who'd been asking about the use of a shower beforehand?


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 13, 2020)

Just face it Jaq, drink has got the better of you, you were definitely near neighbours for at least part of Hereford


----------



## Herbenny (Jun 13, 2020)

So it's true what they say then... the moment a woman turns 50 she gets more chin hair and very forgetful
I do remember the Hereford meet very much ... it's when I went joy riding in Annie's trike 

Jennie I will take your word for it but this is one of my life's unsolved mysteries... think I need to go to rehab


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 13, 2020)

Here is the list Jac take your pick Druridge meet 2018



Admin

Edina
Minisorella
Robmac
Yorkslass
Lee Linda
Campervanannie
Runnach
Wully
RoaminRog
ian1950
2cv
rugbyken
The Laird
Molly 3
4x4man
trixie88
eddyt
exwindsurfer
saxonburg
flying kipper
Haaamster
nutts
Juliet
5andy
Benylin
Old Man Down
Moonshadow
Mon
Papabongo
Chrisb1701
Bill70
lol60
triumph25
joy zigzag
Redders
newfpark
Jimbo
Pilsleyavondale
GWAYGWAY
BMC
Tribute11
Tompa
Kidder
Nimmo777
bullet
Biggarmac
Undertaker
NellyG
Dadad
nabsim
terry4156
lands43
Patrica
Ian & Cath
Clunegapyears
Pauljenny
izwozral
Daveh55
Debs
Streetsleeper
Mischief2
Tezza33
wildebus
Helmit
GinaRon
Dave and Mary
roveroffice
Tilly
Herbenny
Plasticflo


----------



## Herbenny (Jun 13, 2020)

Ohhhhhhh 
Why does Juliet sound like Lindsey ??????


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 13, 2020)

Herbenny said:


> I need to track Lindsey down because who ever it was I was talking to I was calling her Lindsey


You kept calling me Lyndsey, I have always wondered why


----------



## Robmac (Jun 13, 2020)

Helmit was there Jac. Jim sometimes wears a frock after dark and goes by a female alias.


----------



## The laird (Jun 13, 2020)

Hope he has all his trucking gear out o sight or we will all be labelled the same rob


----------



## 2cv (Jun 13, 2020)

I've got a photo from Druridge but it‘s the usual suspects (think two are boxing). Is it ok to post these days?


----------



## The laird (Jun 13, 2020)

Bit risky me thinks


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 13, 2020)

Herbenny said:


> Ohhhhhhh
> Why does Juliet sound like Lindsey ??????


I’ve put the list of attendees on the previous page have a look


----------



## Herbenny (Jun 13, 2020)

It's actually hurting my brain ... but I'm thinking Lindsey could be number 23 Juliet .... so Juliet if I've met you and I called you Lindsey for the whole weekend just know that im
very special and probably drunk


----------



## 2cv (Jun 13, 2020)

Herbenny said:


> It's actually hurting my brain ... but I'm thinking Lindsey could be number 23 Juliet .... so Juliet if I've met you and I called you Lindsey for the whole weekend just know that im
> very special and probably drunk



Going back to the beginning, the OP is LindseyH, so not the Juliet at Druridge.
I had a look over on MH and there’s loads of meet photos so here’s my Druridge 2018 one, nice to look back to a happier time.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks Bill, it is nice to see a photo of Lindsey again


----------



## The laird (Jun 13, 2020)

Is lyndsey the wee blonde wi the short jean with minisorella putting up framework think I've been calling her different names


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 13, 2020)

Right I’m confused now is it Lindsey or Lyndsay or Juliet  or the little chubby blonde on the photo


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 13, 2020)

Look, I'm not happy. You promised pictures of Lynsey


----------



## The laird (Jun 13, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Right I’m confused now is it Lindsey or Lyndsay or Juliet  or the little chubby blonde on the photo


Minted annie minted


----------



## Dickie locks (Jun 14, 2020)

Brusan said:


> *Chin up*
> 
> We bought a new van and in the first few weeks we had tons of hiccups and like you we were totally fed up but couldn’t give up because we have rented out our home for a year . I promise you it WILL get better just keep plodding on , take the advice that feeds are giving ..... oh and yes we are all mad we full timers but what a story we can tell already. Each day is a new challenge and a new memory , some good , some bad and some breathtakingly wonderful. :wave:QUOTE=LindsayH;956334]I'm really struggling. I've been full time for getting on for 2 months now. Quit job/career after 15 years so I could travel with my dog who died 2 weeks before I left the flat. I've spent my entire savings that I was hoping to travel for a year on fixing things on the van. Everything I touch breaks and everything I try and fix fails. I'm staying at Mum's for 2 days, just popped out to the van and the fridge isn't working (again) and the roof light is leaking. Quite a lot. This is on top of existing power issues that mean I've been managing without lights or any unnecessary power use for the last 2 weeks. Apart from checking a fuse, I have no idea what to do or much money to throw at it. I'm sorry for moaning, but I'm just so fed up. I have no one I can talk to in the real world about it, they all think I'm an idiot for buying the van in the first place. Maybe they are right.....
> Can someone please just say something nice to me?


[/QUOTE]
Where about in the country are you?


----------



## Robmac (Jun 14, 2020)

2cv said:


> Going back to the beginning, the OP is LindseyH, so not the Juliet at Druridge.
> I had a look over on MH and there’s loads of meet photos so here’s my Druridge 2018 one, nice to look back to a happier time.
> 
> View attachment 83273



She did mention in post #62 of this thread that she attended the Hereford meet.


----------



## davidmiller66 (Jun 14, 2020)

Blimey - you've done well.  Inspiring to read your story.  Made a decision, left your job, done something towards your dream.  Many people even can't do the first thing.

Sorry about your dog.  But he may have lived the same length of time, whatever your plans.

You van sounds pretty normal to me!  They always need time (or money) spending on them.  It's just a thing.  Spend time getting to know it, learn some stuff you don't already know about.  Focus, thats the word.  All will become right.

Running out of money just means there is a need to divert some of your efforts for a while - once done, you will have the money to continue your dream.

And so it continues.  Just living the dream.


----------



## Herbenny (Jun 14, 2020)

I've changed my mind she did go to druridge .... I remember she was talking to Debs a lot. 
I know what I know what I know


----------



## The laird (Jun 14, 2020)

R u sure debs was at druridge though


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 14, 2020)

Debs was there Gordon, she kept calling me Jaq


----------



## Herbenny (Jun 14, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> Debs was there Gordon, she kept calling me Jaq




 
The mystery continues..........


----------

